
Utility Token Pegged On Electronic Float - wairimu
https://medium.com/@mercy.maithya/impalacoin-which-is-anticipated-to-be-africas-most-succesful-crypto-will-be-pegged-to-electronic-8307520016eb
======
wairimu
Africa is burdened by poor economic leadership, currencies that are difficult
to convert and old colonial borders that were drawn for administration rather
than economic markets and are inconsistent with the growth of the large
commercial markets such as COMESA.

Low banking and insurance penetration affects 70-90% of the unbanked in
Africa. This has led to a thriving informal exchange and remittance market
which is largely cash driven that enables international commerce. Cash is
risky, expensive and limiting in terms of credit growth, financial inclusion
and bulk purchases.

------
wairimu
ImpalaCoin is a utility token built on the Stellar Network, designed to be
used within the ImpalaPay platform and will be easily transferable between
users. It will be supported by wallets and exchanges that already support
Stellar lumens.

